# Wanted: Towel Bar............



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I need a towel bar for our remodeled bathroom. Would love to find an old one, or two.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

farmmaid said:


> I need a towel bar for our remodeled bathroom. Would love to find an old one, or two.


Do you have a size in mind? Please list dimensions and I will go looking for you! Do you want a metal rod or wood?


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

The size I need is from 24" (then I would like 2) OR larger up to 4'. I can adapt............I would prefer not wood.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

What is your decor theme? I hand forge a lot of interior house sundries. A patina can be applied to make them look aged.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you for your reply...I am going modern.


----------



## wildcard (Jun 19, 2013)

Excuse me, but your original post said that you want an "old" one or two but now you ask for modern. Unfortunately, because I don't know if I'm coming or going, I can't help you.


----------

